# Why dry rub? Why not just season the pulled pork after it's cooked?



## grillmonkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm new to this forum and form of cooking, but I'm not feeling the big rub thing. I get brining, I get marinate, they all impart flavor deep into the meat. So much so, that the meat can be rinsed off after soaking and still maintain the flavor of the brine or marinate, but dry rub? If the meat cannot absorb the flavor of a seasoning in a marinate or brine, why not just add it to the meat after it's cooked?

It seems the "bark" is important to some people to give the meat a certain look, which may be fine for ribs, but pulled pork? It's going to be shredded, so what difference does it make if it's pretty before you pull it? It just seems that you would impart more flavoring by adding the seasonings after the meat has been pulled. If you like a little crunch from a crispy outside, it will be there whether it's dry rubbed or not.

I've tried rubs, both commercial and homemade, and other than a colorful bark, I don't see what the point is if you can just sprinkle some on after it's pulled.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 30, 2014)

100 different ways to do anything, you build your meat and smoke it as you like. Its the nice thing about smoking you get to try so many different ideas.

As to the rub, to me a rub is just like a dry marinate. No difference, I rub mine (less the sugar and salt) let it set in the reefer till the next day. Then I re-rub adding salt and brown sugar before throwing it into the smoker. The spices liquify and absorb where the marinate starts as a liquid but sometimes it hard to get a total coveragee or you have to flip. It is all about what you enjoy. That brown sugar is important as to my way of thinkin, it caramelizes and forms a protective candy shell to hold the moisture in, sort of like a M&M.

You'll find that there are quite a few people out there that like burnt ends, I am refering to the pieces cut off the end which are most done and with the most seasoning. Yes, bark is always a crowd pleaser too.

But if you like it sprinkled on at the end, thats good too. There is no wrong way, anyway I can get it today would be my favorite way today.

Just me now, but you want a fight, reach down and snatch away some of that bark that has formed on the fat cap on a butt while smoking! You're right it would be a wrestlin match!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 30, 2014






Above is the butt....... below the ambrosia of the gods!  And you had better be near death starving and a best friend if you grab it without an invite. You might want to start running when ya grab it anyway!













Brisket 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 30, 2014






But thats just me.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 30, 2014)

When the bark is mixed in with the rest of the pulled pork it adds great flavor that you would not get without it - but to each his own. If you don't like using rub don't, but if you do then use it. I personally like the results to both texture and taste you get using rubs, even if I have also used a brine or marinade.


----------



## badmoont2 (Jul 30, 2014)

The salt in the rub pulls moisture out of meat and helps build the bark. If you use sugar it caramelizes. Bark is what differentiates smoked pulled pork from some made in a crock pot with liquid smoke. Having said that there's nothing wrong with experimenting with rub and no rub to see how you like it best. There's no right or wrong way.


----------



## venture (Jul 30, 2014)

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## aceoky (Jul 30, 2014)

Besides the "looks" and the extra flavor (IMO) the Bark is very important to seal in the moisture and keep bigger cuts from drying out

YMMV


----------



## chuckles (Jul 30, 2014)

If you like adding flavor at the end you might try some of the finishing sauces you can find here on this sight and elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it me, or is dry rub and bark really some kind of a cult.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 30, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Is it me, or is dry rub and bark really some kind of a cult.



I would not say a cult.... However when I smoke a butt & get that delicious outer crust "the bark"......  Damn !  If you've ever had a great bark, you'll know why there is a great following for it !  I personally love a great bark, just my 2 cents !  :beercheer:


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 30, 2014)

Foam,

I am with you on that there is nothing better about about pulled pork n that crispy, deliciousness that is a nice hunk of bark.  My family fights over it when I make it, and since I do the pulling, I usually sneak a big hunk of it in my sandwich haha


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2014)

I like bark too.

I lightly seasoned this then wrapped in the fridge over night.



You could still see the meat through the rub and I got good bark I think.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I like bark too.
> 
> I lightly seasoned this then wrapped in the fridge over night.
> 
> ...



That's a great bark IMHO..... That's the bark I'am talkin about !  Once ya taste a good bark..... No turning back !  :biggrin:


----------



## americanflannel (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you tasted the bark? I mean it's ok if you don't like it and don't understand it but if you haven't tried it then that's why you don't get it.


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe I'm not doing it right.

I have a Weber 22.5" kettle grill, an early '80s Brinkmann Electric Gourmet Grill & Smoker, and an offset smoker. I have oak splits, apple chunks, and hickory chips. I have Kingsford blue and Stubbs charcoal. I can also monitor temps with a Mavrick 733.

Now, which grill/smoker do I use and what do I need to do to the meat to get this bark. I'm not trying to be a smart-a$$, just talk me through it so that I can get this "fight your own family over it" bark.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

Either the kettle or the offset.   Either charcoal will work.

I would rub the in the fridge overnight.

Pit temp of 250-275.  Put the meat on then don't touch it till its done.


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 31, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Either the kettle or the offset.   Either charcoal will work.
> 
> I would rub the in the fridge overnight.
> 
> Pit temp of 250-275.  Put the meat on then don't touch it till its done.


What rub recipe?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

Use what every rub you want.

I use different rubs and always get good  bark.


----------



## badmoont2 (Jul 31, 2014)

A commercial rub I like is Bad Byron's Butt Rub. This forum as well as the Internet  have ton's of recipes if you want to make your own. I usually apply liberaly.


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Does foiling interfere with the bark?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, foil will give less and softer bark.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2014)

I could fill this page with the Science but boiled down...Cooked Herbs and Spices have a different and more intense flavor then raw spices. Conversely, that Raw flavor is not a bad thing, just different. Many people and entire styles of BBQ do both, rub at the begining and season at the end. This is the thought behind Memphis Dry Ribs. The formation of Bark is a combination of Caramelizing the Sugars, both natural and applied, and the browning of the Proteins called the Maillard Reaction. It has been tested and proven that these changes don't just change into " A " different flavor but change into Hundreds of different flavors. As mentioned above, throw a chunk of Pork or Beef in a Crock Pot, add water, veg and flavorings, you get a version of Pulled Pork or a Pot Roast...BUT...Brown off the same Meat and Veg over high heat, dry toast the Whole Spices before grinding and add all that to the Crock Pot and you get a whole different much better finished product...JJ

Here is a good balanced Rub that you can add what you like. The Turbinado Sugar holds up to a long cook and doesn't burn at temps under 325°F...

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...


----------



## forktender (Jul 31, 2014)

I can tell by the color of that bark that you used heavy amounts of sugar to achieve it.

Not there is anything wrong with doing that..........if that is what you like.

Personally I don't care for the taste of a dark heavy sugar  bark.

If your going to use heavy sugar to add bark it should be at the very end of the smoke and at a pit temp of 195 to 200 * so it don't get that burnt sugar taste to it .............unless you like that taste.

Personally I like to use Mexican Coke the one with real cane sugar in it and cut it with 1/3 Capt. Morgan's Spiced Rum.

I spray every 40 minutes once the meat hits 140* after I spray it I'll hit with whatever rub you like to use. Basically you are building up the bark in thin layers.

Just make sure you only mist the coke and rum mixture with a very fine mist , so you don't wash away the bark that you worked so hard to build up.

So people like using apple juice with 1/3 Capt.Morgan's Spiced Rum .

Honey and 1/3 whiskey works awesome as well , as a glue to hold the rub on which in turn makes the nice bark.

Just make sure the rub you use isn't to salty.

Rubs that I like the most are Smoke'in Guns , Head County Original and Cow Towns Sweet Spot.

Good luck and have fun !!!

Dan


----------



## foamheart (Jul 31, 2014)

Out of my ignorance of the reactions I agree that the black is from the caramelzation of the sugars although, I day anyone to get a burnt or sweet taste out of the bark in that first picture (or any bark I have cooked on). I was once told that is the reason for low and slow, that at low temps it caramelizaes instead of burns. I don't know how it gets black but that bark is not burnt.

Its funny you should mention the Mexican cokes! When I was working the Mexican territory doing sales I always brought back 2 cases of the king sized coke bottles and a wheel of cheese. Then hid them in the garage and rationed them till the next trip.

I believe a lot has to do here with the type of smoker you are using, electrics don't need spritzing, moping, saucing, etc. Its not a dry but a humid heat because you kept the cooking chamber closed. I know you are building layers of flavors, but I build mine in the rub before I put it in, the brown sugar candy coats the butt to keep those flavors in. The electric bark is not a hard dry covering but a tender juicy delightful piece that even a toothless old man can enjoy.

I believe that its much more a discussion of the type smoker/pit you are using which dictates how you need to cook. Its the same quest I endeavored with a fire breather, but there I needed to mope trying to continiously re-hydrate the skin/outter meat and while doing so why not add flavor. So its really two completely different approaches to achieve the same end, hopefully.


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 31, 2014)

I have some Blues Hog Dry Rub Seasoning. So, I rub it with that, refrigerate overnight, then re-apply before placing on a preheated smoker at 250-275 to an IT of 205? Then, viola! I have a bark encrusted butt that will make me want to fight my family over it? It's really that easy?


----------



## radioguy (Jul 31, 2014)

Blues Hog is a bit light on the sugar IMHO.  You can add brown sugar to the 2nd rub.  I use Jeff's rub and captain Morgan apple juice...great bark.  Keep your temps lower to avoid sugar burn....260F or less.
I add some of JJ's finishing sauce whe I pull it not much 6 to 8 tablespoons.  JJ's sauce is always on my condiment table.


RG


----------



## timberjet (Jul 31, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Is it me, or is dry rub and bark really some kind of a cult.


BBQ is cultish period. Secret sauces, covert seasonings, magic smoke. I love it. I always use a dry rub because I have highly developed taste buds. Bland is for someone else other than me that is for sure. If you are not impressed with the process and the result of all the time and trouble to do this kind of thing then stick to potroast in the crock pot.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 31, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> I have some Blues Hog Dry Rub Seasoning. So, I rub it with that, refrigerate overnight, then re-apply before placing on a preheated smoker at 250-275 to an IT of 205? Then, viola! I have a bark encrusted butt that will make me want to fight my family over it? It's really that easy?


225-250. Sugar burns at 260. Also you will need to make sure you are getting the right smoke and use the right wood. You want thin blue smoke that smells good. If you have billowing white or worse, brown smoke you have done something wrong. It really is pretty easy but you have to get to know your smoker and pay attention to what is going on in there. A good thermometer or two (two is better), and plenty of patience. It helps to have some snacks in there too. 15 hours smelling that Butt in there can make you stark raving mad. I like to always have some ABT's and stuff that will be done in a few hours and plenty of ice cold beverages. If you are using a rub without sugar you can cook higher like what you said you wanted to do. It would cut your time by a bit.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

forktender said:


> I can tell by the color of that bark that you used heavy amounts of sugar to achieve it.
> 
> Not there is anything wrong with doing that..........if that is what you like.
> 
> ...


There is no sugar in the rub I used.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 31, 2014)

Isn't it wonderful....... more ways I need to cook a butt to try 'em! Isn't that what its really all about?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 31, 2014)

I use a basic brown sugar based rub applied lightly (I don't use mustard or anything to glue the rub on). Once the butts go on I leave them alone, no spritz, no spray, only open the side door on my WSM to toss in wood every so often. I usually am running between 230-250 for the entire smoke. Once the meat is done I wrap it in foil and let it rest for at least one hour.... usually more like 2 hrs., and the results have always been fantastic.













DSCN1921.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ May 19, 2014


















DSCN1924.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ May 19, 2014


















DSCN1706.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCN1705.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






Fully 100% puppy approved! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Please.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Jul 31, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Fully 100% puppy approved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.... That should be some companies advertisement!!

"Who gets that last bite?"

ROFLMAO!!


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 31, 2014)

timberjet said:


> BBQ is cultish period. Secret sauces, covert seasonings, magic smoke. I love it. I always use a dry rub because I have highly developed taste buds. Bland is for someone else other than me that is for sure. If you are not impressed with the process and the result of all the time and trouble to do this kind of thing then stick to potroast in the crock pot.


It's not that I'm not impressed, I was just curious why the seasoning had to be cooked onto the outside of the meat, (effectively insulation it with what appears to be a thick "bark") from the smoke that you were trying to flavor it with. The original question was; "Why dry rub? Why not just season it after it's cooked?" Or, better yet, after it's pulled?

And, from the comments, I'm assuming that before I asked such a question, I should have attempted to create a "barked butt" to see for myself. At least now I know what to expect. I'm just glad I'm the biggest member of my family, so I stand a pretty good chance of getting my fair share of the bark.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 31, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> LOL.... That should be some companies advertisement!!
> 
> "Who gets that last bite?"
> 
> ROFLMAO!!


Yeah.... she has learned that where there is smoker there are treats! LOL (not that we spoil her or anything!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSCN1918.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ May 18, 2014


















DSCN1873.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCN1830.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## fendrbluz (Jul 31, 2014)

That's right Foamheart I get a kick out of ya :)


----------



## fatty patty (Jul 31, 2014)

Some truth to your point. However, rub is essential flavor for ribs. Rubs can impart a kick, sweet flavor to your pork or beef. Marinades and injection do give you a deeper flavor penetration. Barks impart color, seal in juice, and burnt ends? Not possible without a rub.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well if you guys want to find out which is the best, bring your butts on over my house, smoke them up and I will eat them and let you know. 

Venture- I'm with you on this one!

I'm willing to try them all! For the good of SMF!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> Well if you guys want to find out which is the best, bring your butts on over my house, smoke them up and I will eat them and let you know.
> 
> Venture- I'm with you on this one!
> 
> ...



How far are you from Pa?   :beercheer:


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha now I am totally confused... All the rubs I use for pulled pork have sugar and I cook them around 300... It may be burnt, but it tastes great.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

I was wrong.  The rub I used did have some brown sugar in it.  I looked tonight.

It wasn't burnt thou.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 1, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> Well if you guys want to find out which is the best, bring your butts on over my house, smoke them up and I will eat them and let you know.
> 
> Venture- I'm with you on this one!
> 
> I'm willing to try them all! For the good of SMF!


I think that since I started the thread, I should be the one to try them.....at my house. So, they should bring their butts here!


----------



## jimpam (Aug 1, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Is it me, or is dry rub and bark really some kind of a cult.


IF it is, sign me up haha :)

one method I have done for kicks with my pork butts is to inject them with Hatch green enchilada sauce - a whole can, and then rub with a green chili seasoning I got in new mexico that is salt free.  comes out fantastic for pulled pork tacos.   I usually add some of the rub to the final pulled product for some added flavor, so I guess I kinda do it both ways.    Hope this helps.

Otherwise, on my 'normal' butts I just rub and smoke and devour.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 1, 2014)

Jimpam said:


> IF it is, sign me up haha :)
> 
> one method I have done for kicks with my pork butts is to inject them with Hatch green enchilada sauce - a whole can, and then rub with a green chili seasoning I got in new mexico that is salt free.  comes out fantastic for pulled pork tacos.   I usually add some of the rub to the final pulled product for some added flavor, so I guess I kinda do it both ways.    Hope this helps.
> 
> Otherwise, on my 'normal' butts I just rub and smoke and devour.


Anything that includes Hatch peppers is great in my book. Man I wish I could get the frozen tubs of hot Hatch chilles here. I absoloutley love the Green chilli you get in the southwest. Nothing like it on earth.


----------



## dandl93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I will be a member to this Cult of dry rub and bark.

As for the OP I dont inject.I like the bark on the out side but like my meat to stand on its own if it cant I need to get another butcher for better meat.I do not do PP or PB to me you just as well do a pot roast in the slow cooker.I still have my teeth and like to use them when eating meat.

Dan


----------



## jimpam (Aug 1, 2014)

Timberjet - Hatch is also our favorite.  Next week here in Fort Worth, Central Market will have their HAtch Chili fest where they roast them onsite. 

We usually buy a whole box and freeze them for use throughout the year.  Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## timberjet (Aug 1, 2014)

Jimpam said:


> Timberjet - Hatch is also our favorite.  Next week here in Fort Worth, Central Market will have their HAtch Chili fest where they roast them onsite.
> 
> We usually buy a whole box and freeze them for use throughout the year.  Absolutely fantastic!


I used to live down in Silverton Colorado and spent quite a bit of time in Durango. This time of year there are big roasters going in every parking lot all over town. The smell is quite intoxicating. The Durango Diner had the best breakfast burrito smothered in green chilli gravy. Oh crap I am drooling now.


----------



## remsr (Aug 1, 2014)

There is nothing I can add to all that has been said about "why dry rub" I do it to seal in juices and it tastes good mixed with meat after pulling or choping. There are no rules to smoking.If there where everyone's food would taste the same and we would have nothing to talk about.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 14, 2014)

OK, I'm going for a barked up butt this weekend. I'm trying to decide how to proceed. I have had a lot of suggestions, and welcome new ones. Presently, I'm thinking of using my Blues Pig rub, and going low and slow on my ECB with pecan. Option #2 is hot and fast on my Weber kettle with pecan or red oak. Option #3 is SFB and red oak.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 14, 2014)

I add a minor twist to the classic rub.  After the rub is applied, the meat is put in vacuum sealer bags which are stored in the fridge afterwards.  This opens the grain of the meat slightly, and improves the transport of the seasonings into the meat.  Keep in mind the salt/sugar in the rub tends to make the meat "sweat" slightly, making a mini-brine solution at the surface of the meat, so you get *some* of the benefit of brining to a shallow depth. Most professional chefs will tell you there is a benefit to creating layers of flavor to any dish.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 14, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> I add a minor twist to the classic rub.  After the rub is applied, the meat is put in vacuum sealer bags which are stored in the fridge afterwards.  This opens the grain of the meat slightly, and improves the transport of the seasonings into the meat.  Keep in mind the salt/sugar in the rub tends to make the meat "sweat" slightly, making a mini-brine solution at the surface of the meat, so you get *some* of the benefit of brining to a shallow depth. Most professional chefs will tell you there is a benefit to creating layers of flavor to any dish.


Store in the fridge overnight?


----------



## addertooth (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, typically 12 hours. And I add about a quarter cup of my rub mixture to the meat when it is being pulled.  Uncooked spices add another dimension of flavor to the meat which gets cooked out of the bark.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 14, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> Yes, typically 12 hours. And I add about a quarter cup of my rub mixture to the meat when it is being pulled.  Uncooked spices add another dimension of flavor to the meat which gets cooked out of the bark.


This goes back to the original reason for this thread. I was curious to know why the bark was so important, when you could just add the seasoning when it was pulled.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 14, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> This goes back to the original reason for this thread. I was curious to know why the bark was so important, when you could just add the seasoning when it was pulled.


The bark is much more than just the seasoning, its all that lucious broken down connective tissue and protiens all slowly cooked down and caramelized together to form the ambrosia of the gods! When wanting to impress, I have sometimes put most of the bark in a seperate bowl right next to the warm BBQ sauce by the crock pot. 

I can't do that with my normal rowdy redneck crowd, Jimmy Joe would pick up the bowl and dump it all on his plate. And he'd rassle ya for it. Jimmie Joe has never been beat.

 I now am a serious advocate of a finishing sauce.

ROFLMAO!


----------



## addertooth (Aug 14, 2014)

The bark is the amazing part, flavors on top of the bark just sharpen the finish.  The temperature of the smoker drives out some of the lighter aromatics of the spices.  Adding the rub after the smoke puts some of those finer and lighter elements back in.  Rub after the smoke alone would not be nearly as good.  Added to the smoked meat and bark during the pulling makes it a bit better.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 15, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> The bark is the amazing part, flavors on top of the bark just sharpen the finish.  The temperature of the smoker drives out some of the lighter aromatics of the spices.  Adding the rub after the smoke puts some of those finer and lighter elements back in.  Rub after the smoke alone would not be nearly as good.  Added to the smoked meat and bark during the pulling makes it a bit better.


I'm going for the bark this weekend, and will add some rub to the meat as it's pulled. Probably on the SFB with red oak @ 250 to 275 degrees. Foil it at  205 and rest it for a while, or put it in a covered roasting pan and rest it in the oven @ 170? Half with  finishing sauce, half without.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 15, 2014)

That sounds like a winner GrillMonkey!


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 17, 2014)

My first butt bark with Q-View. I concede it was better than my last un-barked butt, but my wife disagrees. In fact, it was the best pulled pork I have ever eaten. 

I applied the rub and refrigerated for 12 hours, then reapplied another layer of rub before putting in the smoker. I smoked at 285 degrees with red oak in my SFB smoker for 10 hours (3:00pm) when it hit 205 IT. I panned it and placed in the oven at 170 degrees while the sides were prepared and all the guests arrived. At 7:00 it was pulled and devou..er...served. There were 7 adults and a 3-year-old. I have enough of the 9# butt left today for a couple of small BBQ sandwiches.













Meat 005.JPG



__ grillmonkey
__ Aug 17, 2014






Rubbed with mustard and seasoned with Blues Hog. Blues Hog is not too salty, so it is ideal if you like to brine with salt or add a finishing sauce that is salty.













Butt 001.JPG



__ grillmonkey
__ Aug 17, 2014






5:00am is awfully early.













Butt 003.JPG



__ grillmonkey
__ Aug 17, 2014






10 hours later it's at 205 degrees, no foiling.

No pulled view because of the crowd that gathered around as it was being pulled.

So, back to my original question at the beginning of this post, "Why dry rub? Why not just add seasoning after it's cooked?" Well, you add dry rub to form the wonderful and flavorful outer shell that makes pulled pork so great. There, I said it. I guess I'm in the cult now.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks good from here! Welcome to the cult. haha....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 17, 2014)

There ya go, nice smoke !  Here's to bark !  :beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to the bark club.

Butt looks great.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 17, 2014)

Now that I'm a member of the bark club, is there a secret handshake or something that I need to know?


----------



## foamheart (Aug 17, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Now that I'm a member of the bark club, is there a secret handshake or something that I need to know?


All Hail Hephaestus! Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 17, 2014)

No secret handshake, but all new cult members are expected to tithe 10% of their bark to the main temple, which is strangely located in Arizona.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 18, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> No secret handshake, but all new cult members are expected to tithe 10% of their bark to the main temple, which is strangely located in Arizona.


Let me guess, about 15 miles from the Mexican border?


----------



## addertooth (Aug 18, 2014)

Why yes GrillMonkey,

And with it being within a few hundred miles of Roswell, it, it is open to members from _*anywhere.*_


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Now that I've finally had it pounded into my head that bark is good, what's the best rub?


----------



## badmoont2 (Aug 21, 2014)

For a commercial rub, I like Bad Byron's Butt Rub. A little salty for ribs but great on butts.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Now that I've finally had it pounded into my head that bark is good, what's the best rub?



Try Jeff's rub, the founder of the site.... It's great !  For a rub ya just buy,  Bad Byron's is ok IMHO.... I've used it !  Try Mad Hunky Rub... It's good too !   There's a lot of rubs out there and everyone's  taste buds are a little different.... Just experiment, that is fun IMO !  Good Luck !


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2014)

I am a fan of Mad Hunkys.   Jeffs rub works great too.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2014)

Salt, pepper, light brown sugar. Simple is good. Then expand from there. Once you know what the basics taste like you'll be more able to realize what the other flavor modifiers will bring to the meat. Its about what YOU like.......


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 21, 2014)

I missed this thread initially but I just read through it with great interest. Happy to know we have a new member of the Pork Butt Bark Cult :-)


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 22, 2014)

TulsaJeff said:


> I missed this thread initially but I just read through it with great interest. Happy to know we have a new member of the Pork Butt Bark Cult :-)


"Cult" was the only word I could come up with to describe it. As soon as I posted it replies started pouring in. The comments were polite and patient, like they were explaining it to a child, but it made me feel guilty, like I had blasphemed. I know to some, it was blasphemy.

Everybody keeps referring to your rub recipe; I may have to blow the dust out of my wallet and order it.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2014)

Grillmonkey, Jeff's rub is some gooood stuff. It's my go-to rub for ribs and butts.  I've done different variations of Jeff's rub by changing up the sugar or the chili powder. Folks always asks for "my" recipe but I tell them it's not my recipe to give away.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Grillmonkey, Jeff's rub is some gooood stuff. It's my go-to rub for ribs and butts. I've done different variations of Jeff's rub by changing up the sugar or the chili powder. Folks always asks for "my" recipe but I tell them it's not my recipe to give away.


You've gotta admit, buyers of Jeff's rub protect it well. You can't find it anywhere for free on the interweb.


----------



## 801driver (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, I just thought I was a "Crusty" old man.  Now I find I have been a closet "Bark Cult" member all this time.  I guess I have to come out into the open also.  I thought because we were all smoking to get all that good crust, I was just normal to everyone, Ha Ha.

I agree that finding a seasoning that could duplicate the bark flavor after any rub is smoked to perfection would be hard to do. 

For Pork Butt, we use a slightly modified Jeff's Rub. After smoking and resting I pull the pork and put it in a large foil pan, finely chop most of the bark, (have to sample a little) add finishing sauce and mix it thoroughly.  Then put it back into the smoker about 10 minutes with more smoke to add a little more flavor to the top, then stir it again and let it sit covered a little while.  We most likley like more smoke than some people, but it works for us.  Kinda like a layer of cole slaw on our PB sandwich with BBQ sauce, works for us.

Trying different things to find a way to match your taste buds that particular day is most of the fun of smoking. It never has gotten so bad that we can not eat our mistakes and try again.  Fred our dog has never refused a bite.  For me, that is what it is all about.

Thanks for all the good information and opinions by everyone.  From this forum I have learned, don't knock it till you try it. 

Keep on smoking.


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 5, 2014)

801Driver said:


> Kinda like a layer of cole slaw on our PB sandwich with BBQ sauce, works for us.


I love me some pulled pork with bits of bark floating around in it, with a good finishing sauce, a few shots of hot sauce and a glob of coleslaw on a sesame seed bun. If I ever end up on death row, I want that to be my last meal
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## gabissmokeshack (Sep 8, 2014)

amen pass the sauce


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 15, 2014)

Gabissmokeshack said:


> amen pass the sauce


Is Gabi's Smoke Shack a BBQ restaurant?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 23, 2014)

I've tried several different methods in the past year including brining and injecting.  I use a personal rub that does not have a lot of sugar in it.  Here are my two favorites and one involves adding more rub at the end of the smoke:  

1. Mustard base, rubbed just before smoked at 225F for 80% of smoke, them bumped temp up for last three hours to 250F until finished IT.  Fantastic, crispy deep bark, great flavor, moist.  17 hours. 

2. No base at all, rubbed just before smoked at 275F for 7 hours deep into stall, then wrapped with apple cider and fat drippings to finished IT, cooled juices, removed fat, added gelatin back into meat the next day, added raw sugar and rub while reheating.  Great flavor, crispy shallow bark, very moist and juicy.  10 hours.

I always use a finishing sauce once the meat is on the bread or on the plate. 

The first one is great if no time constraint is involved.

The second one is great for saving time and there is quite a bit of control over the flavor at the end of the smoke.  I really like juiciness of the gelatin added back in at the end of the smoke.


----------

